# My puppy developing bald spot!



## ChiOwner24 (Dec 10, 2015)

I just noticed it few days ago but I didn't think twice about it. But I don't want it getting worse! She isn't scratching it. It just seems to have appeared from nowhere! Should I purchase Goodwinol ointment?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd see a vet so that they can take a scraping and put it under the microscope. It looks like there is a red spot underneath the bald spot?


----------



## ChiOwner24 (Dec 10, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I'd see a vet so that they can take a scraping and put it under the microscope. It looks like there is a red spot underneath the bald spot?


Not red at all. Just looks dry.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Strange place for a bald spot. Is she crated much? Wondering if she's rubbing her head/pushing against the crate bars.

What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## ChiOwner24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tink said:


> Strange place for a bald spot. Is she crated much? Wondering if she's rubbing her head/pushing against the crate bars.
> 
> What kind of food are you feeding?


Shes not crated at all. She shares half my room lol, but she still sleeps in her crate at night at her own will because the crate is always open.

I feed her this, Castor & Pollux Organix Puppy Formula Organic Dry Food

https://www.onlynaturalpet.com/revi...x-Organix-Puppy-Formula-Organic-Dry-Food.html


----------



## ChiOwner24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just a quick update, we had her skin scraped and she was positive for demodex. I am spot treating her with Goodwinol.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What an odd spot for it to develop. Not an uncommon diagnosis though, she'll be right as rain in no time I'm sure


----------



## ChiOwner24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just a update, with the application of Goodwinol daily for the last 4 days, her hair is regrowing on her bald spot rather quickly!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

ChiOwner24 said:


> Just a update, with the application of Goodwinol daily for the last 4 days, her hair is regrowing on her bald spot rather quickly!!


Great news, I'm glad she is responding and you figured it out before it got out of control. Puppies initially have immunity from their momma but sometimes they get this later on. I've read a diet high in zinc is good for this condition.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm glad she's doing better!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

So glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*ouch*

Oh my, I'll send you a hat! Hope it's nothing serious. Maybe from too much kissing on the forehead? That happened to my husband!


----------

